# Baby Pigeon not eating. Is now unable to walk?



## woomba (May 30, 2012)

I have cared for an abandoned pigeon before, so when I found this baby I was happy that it was me that found him. I live in Toronto and know most people wouldn't think twice about leaving him. I took him home and attempted to recreate what I did with my last baby pigeon encounter, but with less luck. This pigeon is a little bit older; his feathers are developing but he is still naked underneath and unable to fly.
For the last two days I have struggled with different methods of feeding him, though he drinks successfully. I have tried teaching him how to peck (he's about 20 days, so I thought he'd be old enough to learn), I have tried recreating the way the mother feeds and I have tried force-feeding. He refuses to eat anything, and now he's becoming lethargic.

I put him back into the cage I had available for him and took a quick shower. When I came back, he had managed to get himself caught between the towel and the corner of the cage in a very uncomfortable way. Now I think he might have hurt his foot, because he can't successfully walk without falling over.

I tried giving him water, thinking he may be dehydrated. No luck. He's very sleepy. I think he may die tonight if I leave him. Should I admit defeat, or try something else?


- Oh, and he keeps shaking his head as if to say "no." Like a twitch. What is that all about?


Here is a photo of what he (possibly she) looks like (when he could stand independently): http://imgur.com/EiArU


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is the best way, I have found to wean a young pigeon.
If it's been a while since this bird has eaten, start with 20 peas. The peas have moisture and will help with dehydration. 

You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy.
__________________


----------



## woomba (May 30, 2012)

Thank you for the quick response.

I bought some fresh peas from a local market, and she already seems to be taking well to them (not thrashing her head and attempting to spit them out).

What about the leg? Could she possibly be stumbly due to lack of energy?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Maybe. She is probably weak and dehydrated.


----------



## woomba (May 30, 2012)

*UPDATE:* She seems to be going through "stages" of getting better, then worse, then better. The night before last I was sure she wasn't going to make it because she was so weak and dehydrated that she couldn't hold herself up. I made a new thread asking about for help and someone suggested forcefeeding peas, so I did. She was later looking fine and walking around throughout the day, and I had gotten used to forcefeeding her and even teaching my boyfriend how to do it in case I wasn't around. Now, she's weak, tired, and unable to hold herself up again. She drinks, but does not swallow the food I put in her mouth. When I open her mouth I can see it sitting in her throat. She's just lethargic.

(Also, I just noticed I am now referring to the pigeon as a "she" this time.)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This place used to take pigeons. You might call them and find out their current policy. It could be that because it's baby bird season, a pigeon would not be a priority. It may be worth asking though.. 

416-631-0662 
Nathalie Karvonen (Executive Director), Toronto Wildlife Centre 
Wildlife Species: Over 200 species have been treated at TWC 
Specialties/Knowledge: 
Toronto Wildlife Centre's Wildlife Hotline (416-631-0662) handles approximately 30,000 
calls per year from members of the public with various concerns about wildlife. 
Comments: 
Toronto Wildlife Centre is a registered charity, 
and is one of the largest wildlife rehabilitation centres
in Canada with veterinarians on staff.


----------



## postallady (May 28, 2012)

*What I fed my baby pigeon*

When I rescued a baby pigeon it wouldn't eat at first either nor drink water so I took wheat bread and tore it into little pieces and got it a little wet with water and he took right to it. He was on that for a few days before I got some pigeon food. Try feeding him that as he will get water he needs and at least some food in him.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

There is something going on here besides dehydration and weakness...something internal, possibly an infection. Professional attention would be best...


----------



## mr.pigey (Oct 30, 2012)

u should take it to a vet, that might help


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Some one with knowledge should feed it via tube or syringe. How are the poops? 
By the way he /she is too cute.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Guys...this is an old, old thread.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Good observation, I was planning to get in touch so i show how to feed the baby via syringe. LOL


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Grrrrrrr! I just wasted 'early morning time' reading this!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> Grrrrrrr! I just wasted 'early morning time' reading this!


I didn't mind reading it. When i saw how cute it is http://imgur.com/EiArU, it made my day. Too bad we don't know what happned afterwards.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, I was just gonna say that I wonder what happened to the baby in the end!


----------

